# Reading/Writing for Organ



## Guest

Just a small question. What staff is the organ written on, Is it just the grand staff and you write the "footpedal" notes way down on the ledger lines?


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi Notserp89m,

Pedal notes have their own bass clef staff apart from the grand staff. The exception is hymns, for which the organist plays the lowest notes with the feet and the remaining 3 parts (Sop, Alto, Tenor) with the hands.


----------

